# Schwinn 1977 Sierra  Flamingo  original owner



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 12, 2020)

Picked this one up a few weeks ago.  Always kind of looked for one and this one popped up. Probably didn't make sense to make a 3 hour round trip but I wanted it.   It's a bit of an uncommon bike being a 1 year only bike  (not the name but the bike) with a 1 year only color and I've heard the color did not last the whole model year.  This bike was called the Continental in 76 and the Continental II in 78.   I did not realize until I got there I was buying it from the original owner.  What a great guy and he even had the receipt. Not much of a lightweight fender guy but thought they had been on it since new they had to stay!  Glad to have it!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 12, 2020)

Super Clean bike !!   It's in Fantastic shape .  Let me guess......................you got it for $189.13 ?        I crack myself up !!     Seriously ,  Well done


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2020)

That is pretty amazing and somewhat rare! Even those decals that are known to crack up and flake off look brand new! Great looking piece of Flamingo history Bob!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 12, 2020)

I have been looking for a mens bike (or even a frame) in this great color for a long time. Can't believe how nice that one is!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 12, 2020)

Sweet...you did good.
Driving 3 hours for that would have been a no brainer for me...assuming you got it for a reasonable price.


----------



## momo608 (Dec 13, 2020)

NICE!  You find the cleanest bikes. This was a scratched up 77 Sierra in blue originally. A couple interesting observations, I notice the handlebars have a different shape, caused by the 26" stem? My handle bar tape is a better matching non-Schwinn tape sold as magenta. Yours should have Flamingo tape, No?.
Same as the violet tape just relabeled, although some might disagree despite some pretty strong proof. My top tube repro decals are missing the white separation between the horizontal black lines, bummer my sample decal wasn't better scrutinized by the maker. I've driven a lot further for even less, a lot less, as in for nothing. The cost of being passionate for your hobby, you only live once.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks guys!!!    GT   to say I was gentle with the decals would be quite accurate!   Monty :    I think it would have originally had black tape   ugh, no thanks.    Yours looks great!   That's a lot of Flamingo!   Curtis   Don't be silly I didn't get the pump or lock so we rounded off to $170   lol

Seller was a real nice guy.  Said he rode it a lot but took care of it.   I always ask any original owners if the wanted just this bike or just went to buy a bike and picked it.  It runs about 80% that they just bought what was at the store.   This owner was like me  (I had to have Campus Green) and wanted this one.   He said he took some ribbing from his buddies who said he was riding a girls color bike.  He said he didn't care he liked it.


----------



## Tim s (Dec 13, 2020)

Very nice bike and worth the trip. Here is my flamingo Superior Tim S


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice Tim!

That is a beauty!


----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 11, 2021)

Really amazing! Congrats, certainly worth every mile of the drive. I'll bet you drove faster on the way there than on the way back..


----------

